# Zoo Raises A Lion-Tiger Hybrid



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Zookeepers in eastern India are keeping a close eye on a hybrid lion, because as a hybrid, he has an uphill battle to survive. The hybrid is a 4-month-old tigon, meaning his father was a tiger and his mother was a lion. 

The zoo does not encourage hybrids and only received this one, named Narayan, because his mother came to the zoo pregnant. 

Hybrid lions have problems with their bones and their nervous system, so this guy is getting constant attention and almost around-the-clock medication.

See Pics Here 
See the story here


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I think he's kinda cute though :-D I hope he does just fine!


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Did you ever see these pics I posted a long time ago of the HUGE Liger. If not check these out! He's gorgeous!

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a292/Ashleyrs73/Liger3.jpg
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a292/Ashleyrs73/liger2.jpg
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a292/Ashleyrs73/Liger1.jpg


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> I think he's kinda cute though :-D I hope he does just fine!



And wow he is super cute hehe


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

theres a local big cat rescue not far from me that had a liger.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Beerleader, no i never saw them pics before. That one looks huge


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I thought the whole LIGER thing was just a joke from the movie Napolean Dynamite


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

DUSTIN323 said:


> I thought the whole LIGER thing was just a joke from the movie Napolean Dynamite


LOL no its real  hehe but I love that part of the movie hehe


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

ligers grow huge because in male lions and female tigers there is a specific growth characteristic but when they breed this quality is canceled out and the product is a animal with little to no growth restraints. They are cool animals though


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I hope he lives.. thats sorta sad that he has problems - goes to show you that hybrids are not meant to be.. IMO


----------

